
Autodidactism for the chronically lazy and hyperactive - lhnz
http://somebeautifulplace.tumblr.com/post/6074297771/enhanced-autodidactism-for-the-chronically-lazy-and
======
MJR
_Chronically lazy and hyperactive_

If you have those two traits I suggest you also research ADHD/ADD/Adult ADD.
There are tactics and strategies out there specifically designed to help those
who struggle maintaining focus for extended periods of time. There are also
medical options which can greatly improve your ability to focus, process
thoughts, live a more manageable, productive existence and have better
relationships with those around you. I share this because I know and have
experienced this myself.

~~~
swishercutter
There is a difference between not being able to maintain focus and getting
bored easily (or when not challenged). I can only speak for myself but I
consider myself a motivated self teacher...I can focus for as long as I need
but if I do the same thing with no challenges I become very bored/depressed
and I start thinking of all the things I should be doing with my life instead
of whatever it is I am doing...if I have multiple projects going on at once I
feel better...I prefer the traditionally uncomfortable feeling of not
understanding something...once I figure it out I have to move on or further
development. I prefer technical reading to fiction and would rather spend my
idle youtube time watching MIT lectures as opposed to general youtube footage.
It is just my way...I would never consider seeking help or medicating myself
over this...many of the true innovators in history have been dubbed insane or
eccentric...if the average person has no idea what I am talking about or
working with then I am on the right track.

Some people are just not meant to be robots...I use depression/boredom as a
symptom that something is wrong and find the cure...but I can only speak for
myself.

It is not that I am lazy...things just have to be done according to a
different timeline...I will work 12 hrs a day but it has to be 12 hrs of my
choosing. I saw no point in spending hours a night doing homework if I could
learn something by reading the chapter. School and jobs have been difficult
for this reason...I work for myself now...its better to go broke giving it a
shot then it is to wonder what could have been and feeling trapped.

~~~
MJR
You're right, there is a difference between not being able to maintain focus
and getting bored easily. Though that is often difficult to discern when
you're in the middle of dealing with it. I'm also a motivated self-teacher,
but ADD gets in the way of my motivation and focus, and at times makes it
difficult for me to finish or work on the things that I want to get done.

I don't know if you're arguing with what I said, or if you thought I was
criticizing the author, which I'm not. I saw two keywords and for me they line
up with a list of symptoms which I know can be quite troubling if you think
you are to blame for being lazy or not able to accomplish the things you want
in life because you keep getting in your own way. It's a difficult nut to
crack, but if you think you might also suffer from ADD, it's wise to research
it and speak to someone who can offer a diagnosis and help you find a solution
that works for you.

~~~
swishercutter
Sometimes I think ADD/ADHD is overdiagnosed on a massive scale...I can get a
bit touchy about it sometimes...the author was explaining ways to cope without
medication.

I worry for the young geniuses who are currently being dumbed down to the
national standard with medication in order to stop them reading ahead in
class...I am fortunate to be old enough to have missed it.

Edit: I am not trying to knock anyone that medication has worked for, or
saying you are stupid for taking it...just pointing out (my opinion of) what
happens when you give it to someone who does not need it.

~~~
MJR
I've never experienced or read about ADD/ADHD medication having the effect of
dumbing down anyone. Normally the medications for ADD fall into the stimulant
categories which on the ADD mind have the effect of slowing down thought to
allow it to be processed more efficiently rather than having to sort through a
mind of racing thoughts. But I do agree that misdiagnosis is easier with ADD
because it can be an easy way out.

I have a problem with the word cope, which is often used in these scenarios. I
don't want to cope - I want to live, flourish and think. Everyone is different
and there is no answer that will cover all situations. But I encourage
everyone to explore all the options and make the decision after some trial,
before ruling anything out. Especially when we're talking about adults.

------
dylanrw
Amazing advice, building in teaching mechanisms into every day action is a
really great one. I try and live by all of these...

------
spacemanaki
This seems like pretty good advice for anyone who wants to do better at
learning-on-your own, lazy and hyperactive or not. I especially like the idea
of writing down non-obvious things, as I've found that helpful in the past but
have never really gotten into the habit.

------
kiba
These are nice advice and all....but do they work? Anybody done any studies on
them?

~~~
lhnz
I wrote them and can only speak for myself since I'm a developer not a
researcher. Though, I do spend a lot of time trying to learn new things, and
in an unstructured settings this is not that easy to do effectively. The
points I make I have either read elsewhere [1] [2] [3] or common sense and
experience have lead me to believe them -- main idea is just to stay occupied
and engaged by difficult tasks: I think being overly structured or 'pushing
through' isn't necessarily a good idea if it stops the former. That's just my
opinion though. I love to hear what others do themselves. :)

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2562632>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1754281>

[3] <http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2009/02/goals-into-habits/>

------
lliiffee
I'd love to hear about specifically what habits you find useful.

